# Intentional Communities: What is your experience with putting Anarchism and Communalism into action?



## black

Have any of you have long-term or even just short-term experience with an intentional community?

Did you follow a certain model of organization?

Was anarchism, communism, or any far left ideas part of the equation?

Were you in an urban setting? Suburban? Rural?

Did you garden, farm, build, forage, use off-grid tech like solar power, etc?

How well did thinks work out? Did it last? Is it an ongoing success?

What are some problems you ran into?

Was it fun?

Was it hard work?

What did you learn?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shwillam

black said:


> Have any of you have long-term or even just short-term experience with an intentional community?
> 
> Did you follow a certain model of organization?
> 
> Was anarchism, communism, or any far left ideas part of the equation?
> 
> Were you in an urban setting? Suburban? Rural?
> 
> Did you garden, farm, build, forage, use off-grid tech like solar power, etc?
> 
> How well did thinks work out? Did it last? Is it an ongoing success?
> 
> What are some problems you ran into?
> 
> Was it fun?
> 
> Was it hard work?
> 
> What did you learn?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yes, I lived at Black Bear Ranch for a little over 3 months in the mountains of northern Cali.

2 days, 2 weeks, 2 months policy. 2 days to any visiter with no expectations of work. 2 weeks to show you really want to be an active member and to feel out the community. 2 month trial period and then life long residency if all members have an agreed concensous.

Anarcho-Communism is its main ideology in many community members opinions. It was founded by The Diggers, whom were primarily anarchist communists. "Free Land for Free People" is the motto. 

At least 2 hours from closest town deep in the mountains.

All of the above. 

It's been around and thriving since the 60s(?) maybe 70s. It's doing just fine.

Isolation and disagreeing sects (I.e. vegans vs primi anarchists who wanted to hunt)

It was an amazing time.

Extremely hard work.

How to chop wood, make wine, making medicine and tinctures, garden, hell pretty much every skill you can think of


----------



## black

thanks for your input. We've been extremely interested in Black Bear Ranch, my wife and I. considering contacting them somehow.


----------



## Shwillam

I believe it's PO box 3, Forks of Salmon CA but I may be remembering wrong, they can only receive letters. Most of the time they respond pretty quick depending on who's there


----------



## black

'preciate it!

If only I had the resources to start one of my own. our long-standing dream is to start our own an-com commune. preferably in WA (not even cuz its the new hip capital but for fertile land). and really we want to build much more than just a commune, but like a real, large community, a village even. separate housing, unified workforce, our own events, holidays, potentially shit like schooling although that would probably scare some folks I don't wanna seem like a fuckin cult. it takes an ass of money startup even a 2 person sized homestead so idk how I'd ever accomplish. here in GA we've literally only ever met one other ancom face to face so we don't have grounds built for a real community in any way


----------



## Shwillam

This is my dream as well. Maybe if one or both of us ever runs into the situation and money we could go in together and get this shit started lol.


----------



## Shwillam

It's also very typical to just show up. Don't mind the website, and some of the more asshole members that come thru sometimes with some sort of "status" idea of themselves, they're far and few but it really is an open door commune for the first 2 days you show up. People are very welcoming but may seem a little disinterested at times because they're so busy/struggling with the mental effects that come from living in the wilderness.


----------



## awkwardshelby

Idk if any of y'all have seen this but FYI just for anyone reading this thread who intends to show up at black bear ranch, it was rumored that the teacher who kidnapped some girl has connections to Black Bear Ranch and the information is wrong. I'm sure you can just google it. 

Here's what their website currently looks like:


----------



## black

so im guessing it gets pretty taxing huh? the isolation and all? plus I know for a fact living on a homestead and truly using your growing skills and hunting, and only those things, to survive is pretty difficult for those born in modern day and raised in suburbia, or anyone really.


----------



## Shwillam

awkwardshelby said:


> Idk if any of y'all have seen this but FYI just for anyone reading this thread who intends to show up at black bear ranch, it was rumored that the teacher who kidnapped some girl has connections to Black Bear Ranch and the information is wrong. I'm sure you can just google it.
> 
> Here's what their website currently looks like:



Woah what the fuck?! That's fucking insane!!! I had no idea!! That's crazy. I've never seen that guy and I'm absolutely positive he would have no place in BBR


----------



## black

damn. shitstorm.


----------



## Shwillam

Wow. I'm shocked! If definitely say respect the no visitor thing. That's extreme for them. I was completely unaware and I'd think even deserves its own thread. Fucking wow. The fact they were asked to leave is very important. That's very rare. I really need to write these guys a letter now. I'm bummed as fuck for them, the didn't need this at all


----------



## Shwillam

black said:


> so im guessing it gets pretty taxing huh? the isolation and all? plus I know for a fact living on a homestead and truly using your growing skills and hunting, and only those things, to survive is pretty difficult for those born in modern day and raised in suburbia, or anyone really.



Absoutlely. It's a shock. I thought I'd live there a full year if not two. I decided I was NOT even CLOSE to prepared mentally, physically, or knowledgeably to winter there. I was going to go back this spring, but I'm going to respect their current bullshit situation and leave them to their peace. Many residents NEED that privacy. I can't imagine how Scott is handling this. He doesn't need the outside world invading his peaceful refuge. Anyone who wants to go there should without a doubt respect the residents wishes. They'll be open to visitors again soon I'm sure. Hopefully without more vetting processes now. The elders are going to be pissed about this. Fuck  it really bothers me.
FUCK THE MEDIA.

Anywho, back to the point. It's not fucking easy, but it's PARADISE. Id give anything to have been born in a place like that or to see the world realize it's more than possible


----------



## Shwillam

https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...ent-10-days-commune-student-article-1.3089269


----------



## black

i dont even have a personal connection to the place but that article really pisses me off in a few ways


----------



## awkwardshelby

black said:


> i dont even have a personal connection to the place but that article really pisses me off in a few ways



Damn, same here. The fact that the press made up some names for supposed members there is bullshit. People always want to blame something other than the kidnapper/molester in situations like this. 

Hoping things will die down soon and Black Bear doesn't have to deal with this shit anymore.


----------



## black

yeah. also that shit where they cite the reasons for asking them to leave? like, what the fuck? im sure those were a factor but uhhhhhhhhhhh im pretty sure its because they didn't want to work or actually be a part of a commune.


----------



## THEOEHT

black said:


> 'preciate it!
> 
> If only I had the resources to start one of my own. our long-standing dream is to start our own an-com commune. preferably in WA (not even cuz its the new hip capital but for fertile land). and really we want to build much more than just a commune, but like a real, large community, a village even. separate housing, unified workforce, our own events, holidays, potentially shit like schooling although that would probably scare some folks I don't wanna seem like a fuckin cult. it takes an ass of money startup even a 2 person sized homestead so idk how I'd ever accomplish. here in GA we've literally only ever met one other ancom face to face so we don't have grounds built for a real community in any way


i have 7 acres in the mountains of west wa, working on starting an intentional community. let me know if your interested in joining forces


----------



## black

really now? hmmmmmmmmmmmm. we'd have to build up funds to contribute. whatcha got goin on so far?


----------



## THEOEHT

black said:


> really now? hmmmmmmmmmmmm. we'd have to build up funds to contribute. whatcha got goin on so far?


just getting started, so far we have 2 trailers to live in, electric and running water and a couple garden plots. our first planting was an experiment to see how the native soil would support a vegetable garden. the peas and favas have been doing great, beets seem like theyre doing all right, other veggies not quite so well. We're gonna plant some more soon once we can obtain a large amount of cow manure to build the soil with. the larger part of the potential garden area is covered in invasive himilayan blackberries so once theyve fruited next month and given us some tasty berries i plan on clearing as much space as possible to plant fruit tree orchards with other berries and veggies as understory. I've also been cosidering different types of low cost buildings that could be made from mostly materials sourced on site like yurts built from small saplings and a larger pole barn for community housing, storage, workshop space animals etc.


----------



## black

very interesting. how many comrades are on site?


----------



## THEOEHT

black said:


> very interesting. how many comrades are on site?


Currently 2 of us, there's a number of brothers and sisters who might be coming up soon. Also some locals that come by pretty regularly and share seeds food weed and tobacco with us. One of the main goals is to spread the concept of a gift economy to the surrounding area and connect with other people's farm and garden projects. There's a number of other people in the area practicing sustainability and self sufficiency.


----------



## black

nice that sounds awesome.


----------



## black

I am absolutely all about that shit. every bit of it. would love to come and build a small log shed to live in and work with you guys. unfortunately we are grounded in GA til we get our money straight.


----------



## THEOEHT

black said:


> I am absolutely all about that shit. every bit of it. would love to come and build a small log shed to live in and work with you guys. unfortunately we are grounded in GA til we get our money straight.


Gotcha, hope all goes well, let me know when your headed out this way.


----------



## black

thanks man. good luck with everything. may Thunor bless your harvest and may Sib's beauty shine upon your gardens!


----------



## paiche

THEOEHT said:


> just getting started, so far we have 2 trailers to live in, electric and running water and a couple garden plots. our first planting was an experiment to see how the native soil would support a vegetable garden. the peas and favas have been doing great, beets seem like theyre doing all right, other veggies not quite so well. We're gonna plant some more soon once we can obtain a large amount of cow manure to build the soil with. the larger part of the potential garden area is covered in invasive himilayan blackberries so once theyve fruited next month and given us some tasty berries i plan on clearing as much space as possible to plant fruit tree orchards with other berries and veggies as understory. I've also been cosidering different types of low cost buildings that could be made from mostly materials sourced on site like yurts built from small saplings and a larger pole barn for community housing, storage, workshop space animals etc.


Sounds like a nice start. I built a yurt from young trees. If you have ash its an easy build even with just hand tools. The cover is the cost unless you have a flock of sheep and a pile of skins. You could try to re-purpose plastics from some business with a big greenhouse operation too.


----------



## Koala

The past half year I was squatting with like-minded friends which turned into a sort of intentional house. There were about 8 to 10 of us there at a time. We shared everything, it was intentionally freegan (all food dived or racked). We all practice mostly subtle forms of anarchy, and would team together for certain regional protest actions. As each of our houses never lasted more than 6-7 weeks each, we never got gardens going but with a more stable place we would have loved a garden. We all taught each other our skills of squatting and together we were strong in all aspects. 

I started a house project with another group, which was based around more structured written intentions but that one took ages to get going and by the time we had secured a space I had left to go traveling. The houses I lived in for a while wasn't exactly an 'intentional community' per say since it wasn't heaps structured but I think it functioned in relatively the same way. I absolutely loved it!!! Would love to do something similar in the future, possibly in a more stable way (eg. getting an agreement with the owner) and having intentions with everybody on basically the same page. Slightly larger scale would be rad too. All of this took place in the suburbs of Melbourne, Australia which I enjoyed, can't beat the resources of a city (dumpsters, empty houses, building supply stores).


----------



## 6StringLovin

Hey black, dont know if you have this info already but you should look into the FEC also http://www.thefec.org/ its a collection of our anarchist/communist communities which were formed in the 60's and 70's mainly east coast and MO. but on top of that there is every flavor of community you could want to seek out here http://www.ic.org/

Ive lived in every fec community (and currently still live at Eastwind) and several others around the country. let me know, if you want ill fill in any blanks i can for ya


----------

